# Do Piranhas lay on there side and sleep



## Piranhaowner (Mar 10, 2006)

I just Feed my baby piranhas some food, and now they're lying on there side almost like they're sleeping(they moved around abit before doing this). Could someone please tell me if this is normal?

thank you


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Laying on the side is a defensive posture.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thats not a good sign,. thats usually when they are stressed....wat did u fed them?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> thats not a good sign,. thats usually when they are stressed....wat did u fed them?


If they are laying directly on their side, then it is probably stress. If they are just a little tilted and seem dazed and confused they could be sleeping. They usually only sleep at night though, when it is dark (I don't know what time of day it would be right now where you are from.)
~Taylor~


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

my piranah's never slept on their side.....dont loaches only do that haha


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

When I have transfered my P's to a different tank they normally do that in their respective bucket







.


----------



## Piranhaowner (Mar 10, 2006)

I think they were just stressed abit or in a defensive position, but there fine now. how many times a day should i feed them and what would be a proper diet for them? right now i'm feeding them tropical fish flakes and shrimp pellets.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

how maany do u have, how big are they? and what are u feeding them right now?

at a small size, they should be fed blood worms, krill and or Cichlid Gold pellets. later u can still use the krill and the cichlid gold pellets, ditch the blood worms and use frozen shrimp from the food market....

at a small size they should be fed atleast once a day every day, then once they get a lill bigger u can span the feeding once a day but every other day or every 3rd day.


----------



## Piranhaowner (Mar 10, 2006)

i have 2 right now and am getting 2 more next week, there about 1/2", and i'm feeding them bloodworms, tropical fish flakes and shrimp pellets, i think i'm only gonna feed them the bloodworms 2 time a week though


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

screw the flakes....try tubifix worm cubes instead.....

itll be a feeding feast like this! lol

http://media.putfile.com/exodon

in the video its a silverside but they do the same sh*t when i feed them a tubifix worm cube...


----------



## Piranhaowner (Mar 10, 2006)

at what size can i start feeding them earthworms ?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

NewPiranhaOwner said:


> at what size can i start feeding them earthworms ?


at least 1" or 1.5"....if u get it from the bait shopp or ur backyard...make sure u wash all the crap offa them


----------



## 0lymp1csmoker (Mar 10, 2006)

fish don't sleep. heh


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

0lymp1csmoker said:


> fish don't sleep. heh


They don't lay on their sides and sleep like mammals, but they do go into a dazed state with their snouts usually pointed at the bottom of the tank, and just kind of drifting everywhere around the tank.
~Taylor~


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah mine would get supper lazzy after eating, just kinda sit there, or rub there stomiches on the ground. Never saw them go sidways though. Only when I first got them into there tank. That was playing dead though. Get a picture.

I fed mine bloodworms, and I did get small earthworms from lfs. They were about an inch. P's seemed to love them. Basically if they will eat it, let them eat it.....just try to vary there diet. Once when I was sleeping my freinds got a slug and put it into the tank.....they ate it. I would not do that again but you get the idea.

Hope that helps.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> my piranah's never slept on their side.....dont loaches only do that haha


Does anyone give them blankets?









Regards,


----------

